# Manual



## Tim81 (Mar 2, 2017)

Would anybody happen to have a copy of an M4000 service manual they would like to sell? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tim! A few manuals for sale on Ebay. Click HERE to see....


----------



## Jason145 (Apr 19, 2019)

I do have a copy of the manual please check your PM


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If u go to the TOP of the page.. theres a banner that says "manuals"..
Theres 1 for M4900-M5700.. it "might" help u out.??
Good luck..
Theres also a forum for nothing but Kubota's.. Orangetractortalk.com
Someone over there would probably GIVE u one..??
Good Luck w/your search.


----------

